# llegar a fin de mes



## martingala

Hola, 
¿Como se diría esta frase?
Muchos ancianos no cobran una buena pensión y dificilmente llegan a final de mes.
saludoshttp://forum.wordreference.com/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## mariovargas

Many senior citizens/elderly people don't get/earn a good pension and this hardly/barely lasts untill/till the end of the month.

No estoy seguro de la parte: "...y dificilmente llegan a final de mes." ¿Qué llega a final de mes: la pensión o los ancianos? Si son los ancianos, ¿entonces a qué no llegan?

Esperemos más opiniones, especialmente de nativos...


----------



## martingala

no les llega la pension para vivir dignamente


----------



## Orgullomoore

"Many elderly people don't get a good pension and they hardly make through the month." me parece un poco más fluido pero la traducción de Mario es excelente.


----------



## blancalaw

Many elderly people do not have sufficient income to last them through the month.

Es una manera para decirlo.


----------



## martingala

muchisimas gracias


----------



## mariovargas

Orgullomoore said:
			
		

> "Many elderly people don't get a good pension and they hardly make *it* through the month." me parece un poco más fluido pero la traducción de Mario es excelente.


Me gusta más la tuya. Es más corta y fluida. Mi inglés escrito a veces es muy "wordy." Pero con todo el respeto, hice una corrección a la tuya


----------



## Pilar Polledo

Por lo visto 'llegar a final de mes" se puede decir:

*'To make ends meet'*


----------



## James76

Hola!

Estoy de acuerdo con Pilar... lo de "make ends meet" lo he oido bastantes veces.

"Many elderly people don't get a good pension and they can hardly make ends meet."

Slds
James


----------



## Cecilio

Hello. In Spanish the expression "llegar a fin de mes" means that you have enough money left before your next salary arrives (by the end of the month). If you don't, youn use it in the negative form, an even more common usage, I'm afraid!: "No llego a fin de mes". Is there anything similar in English?


----------



## danielfranco

I'm broke!
I came up short this [pay period]!


----------



## ana55

what about "make ends meet"


----------



## Cecilio

ana55 said:


> what about "make ends meet"



Esta tiene buena pinta. Gracias, ana. Esperemos a ver qué opinan los nativos.


----------



## Surfboydeb

Hola a todos alguien podria darme una explicacion logica sobre esta traduccion. Podriamos llamarle expresion nativa del idioma?


----------



## Crisbeato

Surfboydeb said:


> Hola a todos alguien podria darme una explicacion logica sobre esta traduccion. Podriamos llamarle expresion nativa del idioma?


 
Hola,


*Make ends meet*
Manage so that one's financial means are enough for one's needs.This expression originated as *make both ends meet*, a translation from the French *joindre les deux bouts* (by John Clarke, 1639). The *ends*, it is assumed, allude to the sum total of income and expenditures.
http://www.answers.com/make%20end%20meet

Saludos.


----------



## Idiomático

martingala said:


> Hola,
> ¿Como se diría esta frase?
> Muchos ancianos no cobran una buena pensión y dificilmente llegan a final de mes.
> saludoshttp://forum.wordreference.com/images/icons/icon7.gif


 
A suggestion:

Many elderly people do not collect good pensions and it is hard for them to stretch their money until the end of the month.


----------



## primavierno

Para mí, "make ends meet" no sirve porque el texto original habla de la dificultad de sobrevivir cada mes hasta el fin del mes.

"Good pensions" no suena ni fluido ni natural.  

Mi opinión es que me gustan las primeras dos traducciones ya ofrecidas y a ellas yo añado:

*Many elderly citizens barely receive enough pension income to last them to the end of the month.*


----------



## gotitadeleche

blancalaw said:


> Many elderly people do not have sufficient income to last them through the month.




This solution flows nicely and is simply stated. I like it.


----------



## jonandy73

En la cancion "Bang a drum" de Bon Jovi aparece esta expresion "To make ends meet"


----------



## Idiomático

gotitadeleche said:


> This solution flows nicely and is simply stated. I like it.


 
It does flow nicely, but leaves out the fact that the people in question are pensioners.


----------



## primavierno

I agree.  In that case:

Many pensioners do not have sufficient income to last them through the month.


----------



## gotitadeleche

primavierno said:


> I agree.  In that case:
> 
> Many pensioners do not have sufficient income to last them through the month.





Many elderly pensioners do not have sufficient income to last them through the month.[/QUOTE]


----------



## primavierno

Why elderly?  Pensioners are, by definition elderly, are they not?


----------



## gotitadeleche

Not necessarily.

pension:

1. a fixed amount, other than wages, paid at regular intervals to a person or to the person's surviving dependents in consideration of past services, age, merit, poverty, injury or loss sustained, etc.: a retirement pension.  


A widow, a disabled person, or a seriously wounded soldier can all live on pensions.


----------



## Surfboydeb

Gracias Crisbeato.


----------



## Idiomático

primavierno said:


> Why elderly? Pensioners are, by definition elderly, are they not?


 
Most certainly not!  In the US, for instance, military personnel may retire and start collecting pensions after 20 years of service.  Someone who enters the military at 18 may be a pensioner at 38.  I retired from government service at age 55 (elderly?).  In any language, there are different ways to say the same thing.  In this case, the original Spanish text refers to _ancianos;_ therefore, it is appropriate to use elderly in translation.


----------



## Txu

Hola,
¿Cómo diríais "llegar a fin de mes" en inglés? Os pongo una frase completa para que entendais mejor lo que quiero decir: "Las familias españolas tienen serios problemas para llegar a fin de mes"
Gracias.


----------



## SuperScuffer

Hola

I would just say "by the end of the month" or "at the end of the month".


----------



## mrs.smith

You can say either: Spanish families have problems making it until the end of the month". or "Spanish families have problems *making ends meet*" Not having enough money to pay bills and rent etc.


----------



## Joel - Spanish

_Spanish families have serious problems making it to the end of the month

_El significado es claro, pero dirías también

_...have serious problems making ends meet. 

_


----------



## not89

Creo que "making ends meet" es exactamente lo mismo que "llegar a fin de mes".

No sé si "making it to the end of the month" significa lo mismo.


----------



## mrs.smith

They both mean the same thing. You can also say "living paycheck to paycheck"

Most common is making ends meet. Of course, this is my opinion and I'm poor, so I have said it a great deal of times.


----------

